# IAPLC 2021 is open



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2021)

For those interested in taking part the competition is open for submissions! If nothing else just to increase the UK numbers


----------



## Aqua360 (2 Sep 2021)

Has anyone else been following the results? 

Quite an interesting selection this year, with new judges!

I still think they should have video's, otherwise the potential for Photoshop is more likely imo...


----------



## Wookii (3 Sep 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Has anyone else been following the results?
> 
> Quite an interesting selection this year, with new judges!
> 
> I still think they should have video's, otherwise the potential for Photoshop is more likely imo...



I agree, though I suspect a lot of the tanks would loose a much of their 'veneer' if viewed live, and many have likely been designed to be viewed with the head in vice. I couldn't see much in the top 27 to get excited about to be honest, many look far too 'manufactured' for my tastes.

I'm much more excited to see what crops up in BADC 2022 (as unfortunately there was no 2021 contest) - it must be my shifting tastes, but I find many of the videos of the BADC entries much more inspiring.


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Sep 2021)

Wookii said:


> I agree, though I suspect a lot of the tanks would loose a much of their 'veneer' if viewed live, and many have likely been designed to be viewed with the head in vice. I couldn't see much in the top 27 to get excited about to be honest, many look far too 'manufactured' for my tastes.
> 
> I'm much more excited to see what crops up in BADC 2022 (as unfortunately there was no 2021 contest) - it must be my shifting tastes, but I find many of the videos of the BADC entries much more inspiring.


I've never heard of BADC, is it new?


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Sep 2021)

I thought the standard was very good this year having seen the top 100 and be a bit odd if everyone agreed.


----------



## Wookii (3 Sep 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> I've never heard of BADC, is it new?


 Not really, first one was in 2011: Biotope Aquarium Design Contest • Biotope Aquarium


----------



## Wookii (3 Sep 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> I thought the standard was very good this year having seen the top 100 and be a bit odd if everyone agreed.



It depends what you mean by 'standard' I guess, and of course it's ultimately a matter of taste. 

Don't get me wrong, they're all incredibly accomplished from a technical standpoint - for many I literally have no idea how they achieve the incredible hardscape layouts. But from a purely aesthetic perspective most just look too fake to me. Looking at the first page on the IAPLC website showing the top 30 -  I quite like numbers 27, 23, 20 and 14, but the rest just don't do it for me (and without wishing to be overtly mean, I've no idea how 30 and 16 are even in the top 100 - we have two entrants on this forum who's tanks were infinitely better).


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Sep 2021)

Wookii said:


> It depends what you mean by 'standard' I guess, and of course it's ultimately a matter of taste.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they're all incredibly accomplished from a technical standpoint - for many I literally have no idea how they achieve the incredible hardscape layouts. But from a purely aesthetic perspective most just look too fake to me. Looking at the first page on the IAPLC website showing the top 30 -  I quite like numbers 27, 23, 20 and 14, but the rest just don't do it for me (and without wishing to be overtly mean, I've no idea how 30 and 16 are even in the top 100 - we have two entrants on this forum who's tanks were infinitely better).


I can't seem to access the page, can you please link me? I've seen the entries mostly over instagram and YouTube, but been trying to access the page itself with no luck!


----------



## Wookii (3 Sep 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> I can't seem to access the page, can you please link me? I've seen the entries mostly over instagram and YouTube, but been trying to access the page itself with no luck!





			IAPLC - ONLINE APPLICATION
		


It takes an age to load in my browser, the IAPLC server must be connected by 56k dial up! lol


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Sep 2021)

Wookii said:


> IAPLC - ONLINE APPLICATION
> 
> 
> 
> It takes an age to load in my browser, the IAPLC server must be connected by 56k dial up! lol


Yeah that page isn't displaying correctly for me on mobile at all 😂


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Sep 2021)

Wookii said:


> It takes an age to load in my browser, the IAPLC server must be connected by 56k dial up! lol







“More… Intensity…”

“Hai..”


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Sep 2021)

Your right@Wookii it is all about personal opinion and taste.I am seeing more positive opinions about this year than previous . Standard was OC my personal opinion. As all the judges have thats why they choose different ones as personal best. Some of the ones in the top50 and above could well have been in the top27 for me without hesitation. Interestingly l am not that drawn to no16 either but Victor Lantos describes as one the best examples of well done dioramas scape. Victor one the best aquascapers around. I think ADA have tried to turn it around the judges reflect this l think Adam Paszcela and Yukka Homma(spelling might be wrong) who can argue there


----------

